# Thick customer support



## Northerner (May 27, 2015)

Coop Energy changed their systems and broke them, now I can't access my account to pay my bills. I have sent them a number of emails explaining that I no longer have access to the email address I registered with. it has taken them 4 weeks to respond....to tell me that they have sent details of my bill to my old email address - which I told them I CAN'T ACCESS!!!  

What is the point?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Coop Energy changed their systems and broke them, now I can't access my account to pay my bills. I have sent them a number of emails explaining that I no longer have access to the email address I registered with. it has taken them 4 weeks to respond....to tell me that they have sent details of my bill to my old email address - which I told them I CAN'T ACCESS!!!
> 
> What is the point?



Write another email addressed to Dear thick or stupid,


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Write another email addressed to Dear thick or stupid,



Already done it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Already done it!



Nice one


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2015)

If it is any consolation I applied for the figure work to get my pension at the end of November because I wanted to retire at the end of February. I was told I could only do it through my firms HR. Two Saturdays ago I got the paperwork telling me I am retiring in February (that was the 16th). To add insult to injury they got my name wrong. The last Saturday I got another set of paper work. ON each they said I had 10 days to return the paperwork, both covering letters  dated 11th May. I am still waiting for my pension


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

Caroline said:


> If it is any consolation I applied for the figure work to get my pension at the end of November because I wanted to retire at the end of February. I was told I could only do it through my firms HR. Two Saturdays ago I got the paperwork telling me I am retiring in February (that was the 16th). To add insult to injury they got my name wrong. The last Saturday I got another set of paper work. ON each they said I had 10 days to return the paperwork, both covering letters  dated 11th May. I am still waiting for my pension



Sorry to hear this Caroline  It's more serious when you are hoping to receive money - in my case I am trying to get them to tell me how I can pay them money, you'd think they'd be keener to help! 

I hope things come through for you soon, you could do without the worry and inconvenience of that.


----------



## KLS67 (May 28, 2015)

If they have a Twitter account (bet they do), use social media to your advantage & tweet  (politely) about your issues. It does work.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

KLS67 said:


> If they have a Twitter account (bet they do), use social media to your advantage & tweet  (politely) about your issues. It does work.



Good idea!


----------



## heasandford (May 28, 2015)

I changed my energy to Scottish Power last October and I still haven't paid anything, so it clearly isn't just about whether you owe them money, their systems just break down sometimes! I haven't paid anything for over 6 months, will owe a small fortune, but I've just moved it to the Energy Ombudsman.

The Twitter idea is EXCELLENT - not that I.ve ever used it! - but I think I'd give it a try now. Let us know if you do!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 4, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Caroline  It's more serious when you are hoping to receive money - in my case I am trying to get them to tell me how I can pay them money, you'd think they'd be keener to help!
> 
> I hope things come through for you soon, you could do without the worry and inconvenience of that.



Things seem to be sorting out now and hopefully when they pay me it will be as good as getting a lump sump. One of the things I opted to do was give up my lump sum in favour of a higher pension...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, I have _finally_ got registered with the new account and got my email changed. Still not really very good though - the support girl told me that, should I forget my password then I won't be able to get a password reset because they don't allow the reset emails to be sent to Gmail addresses! Since I only use Gmail these days, along with many thousands of other no doubt, I find that a bit useless! She said I would have to call and they would need to set up a temporary account! 

Still, at least the call would be free now on my mobile...


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 20, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Well, I have _finally_ got registered with the new account and got my email changed. Still not really very good though - the support girl told me that, should I forget my password then I won't be able to get a password reset because they don't allow the reset emails to be sent to Gmail addresses! Since I only use Gmail these days, along with many thousands of other no doubt, I find that a bit useless! She said I would have to call and they would need to set up a temporary account!
> 
> Still, at least the call would be free now on my mobile...



Suggest you start a free Sharpmail address: http://www.sharpmail.co.uk/
this will let you create any number of temporary or permanent addresses which will divert to your Gmail address and shouldn't cause this problem.  Best of all it's free.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> Suggest you start a free Sharpmail address: http://www.sharpmail.co.uk/
> this will let you create any number of temporary or permanent addresses which will divert to your Gmail address and shouldn't cause this problem.  Best of all it's free.



Thanks for this Vic!


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 20, 2015)

It sounds like the Co-op have exchanged their former system for a worse one.  How many customers will they lose because of their dumb anti-GMail prejudice?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> It sounds like the Co-op have exchanged their former system for a worse one.  How many customers will they lose because of their dumb anti-GMail prejudice?



They probably don't have many left after this fiasco. That could be the reason I got straight through - no customers!


----------

